# N scale Steam



## Lesrsz28 (2 mo ago)

So I had a Spectrum 2-8-0 with DCC that had an running issue that Bachmann replaced with a 4-8-2 DCC sound value as they could no fix the other one. I feel it's too long for my track and was wondering what a good smaller steam with DCC would be something to get. Any suggestions?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Their 4-6-0 then wheeler is great IMO. After buying one, I bought 2 more.
I’m willing to sell any/all of mine as I’ve switched back to HO.
1 is NYC, the other 2 are unlettered. 
$80 for one, $150 for two, or $200 for all three. All DCC equipped, no sound.


----------



## Lesrsz28 (2 mo ago)

I'll look at them thanks!


----------



## Lesrsz28 (2 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Their 4-6-0 then wheeler is great IMO. After buying one, I bought 2 more.
> I’m willing to sell any/all of mine as I’ve switched back to HO.
> 1 is NYC, the other 2 are unlettered.
> $80 for one, $150 for two, or $200 for all three. All DCC equipped, no sound.


----------



## Lesrsz28 (2 mo ago)

How much run time on them?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just a few hours each, less than 10. They’ve sat in their jewel cases for almost 10 years now.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

OilValleyRy said:


> Their 4-6-0 then wheeler is great IMO. After buying one, I bought 2 more.
> I’m willing to sell any/all of mine as I’ve switched back to HO.
> 1 is NYC, the other 2 are unlettered.
> $80 for one, $150 for two, or $200 for all three. All DCC equipped, no sound.


OilValley, if I may ask a question that is none of my business: Why are you switching from DCC to DC HO?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I don’t think that’s what he said…. 🤔


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

OilValleyRy said:


> Their 4-6-0 then wheeler is great IMO. After buying one, I bought 2 more.
> I’m willing to sell any/all of mine as I’ve switched back to HO.
> 1 is NYC, the other 2 are unlettered.
> $80 for one, $150 for two, or $200 for all three. All DCC equipped, no sound.
> ...


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Vincent said:


> OilValley, if I may ask a question that is none of my business: Why are you switching from DCC to DC HO?


I switched from HO to N for square footage reasons, decided I was better off with HO. All DCC since the early 2000s.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

OilValleyRy said:


> I switched from HO to N for square footage reasons, decided I was better off with HO. All DCC since the early 2000s.


Thank you. I'm a multigauge railroader, but I only have one N train. It runs well and it saves space, but I decided not to go that route.


----------

